
Show HN: Effective text summarization app for Windows 10 and Windows Phone - trolebuzina
https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nz43cv44djp
======
jmnicolas
It looks interesting but the description is really bare. You can find their
website here :

[http://summarizer.intellexer.com](http://summarizer.intellexer.com)

I wonder how it works (deep learning ?) and if it's good. If there's a way to
try the app before buying I'm going to test it.

~~~
anastasia_htsk
Hi there, Thanks for your interest in Intellexer Summarizer. Let me answer the
questions for you.

>> I wonder how it works (deep learning ?) We use hybrid approach to text
information analysis which is based on using not only linguistic and
statistical information (deep learning technique), but also a set of complex
semantic rules.

>> I wonder if it's good Please, download it from Windows store to evaluate :)

>> If there's a way to try the app before buying Sure, we provide a 30 day
trial period

